# Current Setup - Lelit Bianca / Mahlkönig x54



## 1984FXSB (Mar 13, 2009)

After getting some great help on here I bought the Bianca about three weeks ago and the x54 I've had since it was released earlier in the year.

I've raved about both in my other thread but in addition to making some of the best cups of coffee I've ever had, both are a joy to use each day.

I'd take some better pictures but we're currently in a rental whilst waiting for a house purchase to complete and the kitchen isn't really on a par with the Bianca/x54.


----------

